# far west problems



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

hi everyone.i am back with yet another (dumb?)question.please do answer if you know the answer
i installed a game,("far west")see?well there is something funny about it.if i click on the shortcut on desktop which the game made while installing, or if i click on the start menu program list,the game starts up fine.if i double click the cd drive,it brings up an install/play menu from which i can start the game with no problem. BUT,the thing is, if i double click the exe file in the game folder,or if i make a new shortcut on the desktop by right clicking the exe file and choosing "send to desktop(create shortcut)", the game gives me a runtime error as follows:
-------------
visual c++ runtime library
runtime error
program: c:\program files\jowood\far west\bin\win 32\farwest.exe
abnormal program termination
-------------
also, i have noticed that the original shortcut on the desktop(the one that the game makes while installing) is as follows:
"c:\program files\jowood\far west\bin\win 32\farwest.exe" bin\farwest.tcl
if i remove the last bit about bin\farwest.tcl,the short cut gives the same error as mentioned above.also.if i make a new shortcut, it does not have the bin\farwest.tcl in the end and does not work.however if i add that bit it does work.
do you by any chance have a clue about what's wrong here?should i try to re install visual c++ runtime files?if so, where can i get visual c++ runtime files for xp?


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

here is a small addition that may be a clue to someone:if the .exe folder is clicked,when the runtime error appears,the screen resolution changes to 1024*768 at 16 bit colors from the original 800*600 at 32 bit colors.does that suggest anything to anyone?


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

uh another problem has cropped up with far west- whenever i try to uninstall(btw it requires the cd to be in the drive to uninstall),the cd drive ends up not responding.even manually pushing the eject button doesnt help.sometimes the whole puter hangs up and i have to reboot and on reboot everything including the cd drive works fine until i try to uninstall the game.anybody have any idea about what could be wrong?


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

*bump*someone, please helpppp!


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

ugh no takers for this question?:sad:


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

aww come on, someone must know what the problem is?


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi corsair.

As for the original problem regarding the "bin\farwest.tcl", all I can suggest is that you make sure the shortcut has that extension. The game obviously requires that, and I don't think there's anything you can do about it.

As for the problem with uninstalling, how do you go about it? Are you uninstalling through Add/Remove Programs or by double-clicking the uninstall file in the game directory, or clicking the uninstall option on the splash screen (the "install/play menu" as you put it)? Try each of these and see if anything changes.

What you can also try doing is replacing the current uninstall file with the one from the CD, as the file may have been corrupted.

Let us know how those things go.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi Sir,
I tried uninstalling using all the different methods but the problem persists, I am afraid.Maybe it's just a buggy game


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hmmm. It just doesn't want to come out, does it?

What I suggest you do is just delete all the game files from the folder where it is installed, and then contact the company which made the game, and ask for instructions on how to remove it from the registry. You'd have to follow the instructions very precisely, as editing the registry is a dangerous business, but it is perfectly do-able, and may be your only way of getting the game off your system.

Sorry I can't be of any more assistance than that.
Good luck, and let us know how it goes, if you decide to do it.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi Sir,
I tried contacting "Jowood" which made the game but my query has been shelved*shrugs*.Not a peep outta them!


----------

